# Kontakt script to give max number of simultaneous voices?



## rgames (Sep 19, 2013)

I know nothing about Kontakt scripting but it seems someone could easily write a script that monitors voice count and gives the maximum and maybe even some statistics like average. *Really* cool would be a plot of voice count as a function of time.

Anyone ever done that?

Would be really handy for setting up and debugging sample streaming setups - knowing the max voice count at the point where pops and clicks start would be handy. It could become a nice addition to other tools like DAWBench.

However, I'm guessing it would be limited to one instance of Kontakt and I'm not sure how you would go about generating enough voices to generate pops / clicks at higher buffer settings. Still useful, though...

rgames


----------



## kb123 (Sep 19, 2013)

Kontakt already has a Monitor function built into it, it won't provide all the information you have detailed, but it will certainly give a good indication of when limits are being reached. 

Click the Monitor Tab and then Engine


----------



## rgames (Sep 19, 2013)

Yeah - that's what I've been using. But it goes by so quickly I'm guessing I'm not actually seeing the true peak. It would be handy to have a script to monitor it and remove the uncertainty. And to my non-Kontakt scripting brain, it seems like a pretty easy script to write.

The time history would be doubly useful so you could check the max total voice count across all instances as a function of time (that's what we really care about). It's hard to watch the max voice count on just one instance - trying to do the sum and watch for the max total peak on multiple instances is even tougher.

rgames


----------



## mk282 (Sep 20, 2013)

There's no way to do it for all instruments loaded at once.


----------

